# FL Studio & Superior Drummer



## WWWWW (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi, kind of new to this, so please excuse if I overlooked something obvious.

I am trying to use the stepper in FL Studio 9 to make drum tracks from scratch with Superior Drummer 2. I can get the SD2 VSTi loaded into a FL track and all that. I can program the individual drums with the piano roll.
But I don't want to use the piano roll.
I like the grid/stepper and want to use that.
I want each of the drums in the SD2 kit to be ona separate track in the grid so i can easily build the loop.

The only way I have found to do this is clone the track then go in and change the note for each different drum.

Is there an easier way? Some map or template that will put the SD2 kit on individual tracks in the stepper?

Anyone know?
Thanks!


----------



## Randy (Feb 3, 2010)

Only skimmed through this, but hopefully there's something of use to you in here:

Help With Superior Drummer 2.0 | MakeTunes

Also, I'm not sure if/how it interfaces with S 2.0 outside of Vst usage, but I heard Acoustica Beatcraft is a good second option if you have anymore trouble.


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 3, 2010)

So when you say the "grid" are you talking about like when you use the FPC drumkit in FL Studio?


----------



## Zak1233 (Feb 4, 2010)

Use the piano roll, using the stepper would just retarded . I program my drums through FL and although you can technically use the stepper, I can't stress to you how long it would take. I program mine in the piano roll on each pattern and make up the entire song that way. Seriously though, learn to love FL's piano roll  People say it's the best one out there, so I would really start to use it as opposed to the crappy stepper. That's just my 2c's.


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 4, 2010)

^ It's sure as hell better than Reasons piano roll


----------



## Andii (Feb 4, 2010)

Zak1233 said:


> Use the piano roll, using the stepper would just retarded . I program my drums through FL and although you can technically use the stepper, I can't stress to you how long it would take. I program mine in the piano roll on each pattern and make up the entire song that way. Seriously though, learn to love FL's piano roll  People say it's the best one out there, so I would really start to use it as opposed to the crappy stepper. That's just my 2c's.



 Agreed.


----------



## suffo20 (Feb 4, 2010)

I have FL studio 9 and use it for drum programing. How do u use the piano roll to write the drums? Also what is the Stepper? Are you talking about the grid where you put your drum patterns at?


----------



## guitarplayerone (Feb 4, 2010)

Zak1233 said:


> Use the piano roll, using the stepper would just retarded . I program my drums through FL and although you can technically use the stepper, I can't stress to you how long it would take. I program mine in the piano roll on each pattern and make up the entire song that way. Seriously though, learn to love FL's piano roll  People say it's the best one out there, so I would really start to use it as opposed to the crappy stepper. That's just my 2c's.



i disagree i would definitely use the stepper in FL to program the basis for the beat... not to mention you can just program the basics in there and then open up those notes in the piano roll. Honestly i have no idea. Maybe if there is a way to make some sort of 'send' or 'aux' MIDI tracks and send the outputs of those to the superior drummer channel (and make sure that the outputs are either pitchshifting the notes or you've changed the roots to whatever instrument you want, ie C1=bass drum, C#=whatever i forget but you have the idea. I'd personally love to experiment just using the stepper to make 2 over three, 3 over four sorts of poly's and then go into fine tweaking of notes using piano roll.

but then again if you have FL whynot just record and overwrite midi notes, and just record the beat in and then quantize it or however you do it (it's been a while since i've really used FL tbh). it's one of the programs that allows alphabetic keyboard triggering of notes (meaning you can play songs on your qwerty)

just once you've gone through all this trouble make sure you figure out a good way to save a channel template or do something of the sort. (man i'm talking in cubase terms i guess but there has to be a similar solution)

I would not clone the track because from what i understand you are cloning an instance of the VST and that will immediately eat up your processor


----------



## Zak1233 (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL!! ^ are you serious? Using the stepper for complex fills and shit? Don't be stupid man...
I ALWAYS use the piano roll. But hey, I tried giving my advice, so if he wan't to do it the hard way then that's cool with me


----------



## WWWWW (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks to all who responded. 
Randy, I like Beatcraft a lot, but it won't export midi and the built-in drums aren't of the same quality as SD2. But yes, that is the idea: the Beatcraft model in FL.

I know it can be done with tracks in the stepper, look at this:
*http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/dr...846-ezdrummer-dfh-template-for-fl-studio.html*

*That is a template for EZ drummer that puts each drum on a separate track. Very cool. Trying to figure out how to do it for SD2.*

*I can understand why some people like the piano roll. And if you are used to it, yeah it might be more efficient for you. All well and good, but that is not the point here. I like the visual style and ease of the stepper for creating the basic structure of the song. I can always go back and fine-tune the fills in a piano roll later. The stepper can do like 32nds of a beat. That's plenty of resolution for what I want to do with it.*

*Anyone have any guidence on creating a template like the one for EZDrummer?*
*Thanks!*


----------



## Zak1233 (Feb 5, 2010)

Try doing triplets with the stepper, have fun with that


----------



## Variant (Feb 18, 2010)

FL's step sequencer (like most) is _*very*_ limited. You just need to learn to use the roll. It takes some getting used to, but the results will be *WAY* better. All I can suggest is:

1. Be patient when programming.
2. Learn the shortcuts for things like selecting individual parts for velocity adjustment etc.
3. Lots of toggling the snap on/off, 1/4 steps, 1/8th steps, etc.
4. *USE* the colors to separate sections, bars, different parts of the S2.0 kit. 
5. *USE* the patterns correctly for repeated parts. 

Go forth and Jedi!


----------



## Zak1233 (Feb 20, 2010)

I'd just like to say, who ever neg repped me in this thread is a pretty fucking retarded


----------



## XxXPete (Mar 28, 2010)

There HAS to a way to put superior in fruity w each drum on a diff channel..I am trying to figure out how


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 28, 2010)

^ There probably is, but it's a waste of time really... The piano/drum roll is so much more in-depth to use


----------

